# Installation Details Feature Tab empty



## thomet (19. Jan 2010)

Hy hallo ich bins ma wieder  .. 
nun hab ich folgendes Problem. Ich hab eine RCP-Anwendung mit mehreren Features. Nach dem erstellen der RCP-Anwendung schau ich in den AboutDialog und öffne den "Installation Details"-Dialog. Dort gibt es unter anderem einen Tab "Feature" und genau da wird als einziges nix anzeigt. Woran kann das liegen? er müßte ja nomlerweiße meine installierten Features anzeigen. 

mfg thomet


----------



## thomet (20. Jan 2010)

hat keiner eine idee??? ich basteln schon mit dem feature branding rum.. aber ergibt alles keine änderung. es werden keine features angezeigt :/


----------



## thomet (20. Jan 2010)

ahh ich habs gefunden. das plugin "org.eclipse.update.configurator" hat gefehlt


----------

